# Slide inn camper registration?



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Does Utah require you to register and sticker a slide in camper?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

That's a good question actually. I was camping in Utah with my girlfriend's family back in '02 and they almost got cited for not having their camper registered, but the ranger could have just been a total moron. I'd be interested in knowing what the law is now because I didn't find a clear answer on the Utah DMV site.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I always had to register my cab over camper back in the 90's when i had one.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I lived in Utah and had a slide in camper I never did register it and never had any problems with the law conserning it. But my brother in law that lives in Utah registers his evey year.

I just did a search and found this information. It is on the bottom of the page.

http://dmv.utah.gov/vehicles-by-type/motor-homes


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info guy's. 

I've had this camper for 15yrs and never registered it. Nobody has ever said boo. 

But it doesn't surprise me that the state has their hand out for something that rides in the bed of your truck. It reminds me of the pontoon registration crap. :roll:


----------

